# Gli errori più comuni delle donne che tradiscono



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

E' un articolo che trovate on line. Cosa ne pensate?

"Secondo Victoria Milan, fondatrice dell’omonimo sito di incontri segreti per adulteri, le donne che (ahiloro) tradiscono il partner, commettono una serie di errori molto banali. Li elenca l’autorevole quotidiano online Daily Star, cui siamo grati per questa top ten dei segnali che le donne, con inaspettata ingenuità, lasciano in giro. Ci siamo già occupati della delicata questione dei tradimenti delle coppie. Questo è un seguito: si concentra dal punto di vista femminile, e guarda agli errori che fanno le donne quando intraprendono una relazione clandestina. Sono classificati dal più diffuso al meno diffuso, secondo una statistica basata su un campione di donne che frequentano il sito per incontri.

Tenere il telefono off limits per il partner (21%)
È ovvio: se il marito vede i messaggi che ci si scambia con l’amante, la cosa salta fuori. Il problema è che, con le nuove tecnologie, le possibilità di scambiarsi comunicazioni, anche brevissime, aumentano (facebook, twitter, instagram, whatsapp, oltre ai comuni sms). Che fare? Saltare in aria quando il partner prende in mano il cellulare non è un buon segno. La cosa migliore sarebbe tenere un altro numero apposta. O cancellare subito ogni messaggio. Ma non sarà abbastanza.

Cominciare a prendersi più cura di sé (18%)
Il risveglio dei sensi porta a un maggior interesse per il proprio aspetto esteriore. Se, dopo il matrimonio o una lunga convivenza, ci si è lasciati andare, la primavera estetica donata da un amante è senza dubbio sospetta.

Uscire in generale, uscire con amiche, uscire con persone di cui si è sempre parlato poco (16%)
“Come hai detto che si chiama quella tua collega con cui esci?”. “Ma non vi odiavate?”, chiede il marito sospettoso. La nuova vita con l’amante, nella maggior parte dei casi, è mascherata con una nuova vita sociale. Arrivano, all’improvviso, amiche vecchie e nuove che fanno da complici o che vengono utilizzate come scusa e pretesto per uscire. Chissà perché non le si vede mai in giro davvero..

Mostrarsi allegri ed emozionati in modo inspiegabile (15%)
L’innamoramento fa impazzire: agita, rimescola le carte e il sangue. Si diventa umorali, strambi, si torna sensibili come fanciulli e allegri senza motivo. Si canticchia, È una cosa bella, finché dura. È anche molto vistoso, però. Potrebbe diventare un problema.

Ritardi al lavoro, assenze strane, difficoltà a farsi raggiungere al telefono (9%)
Sono più errori da uomini, questi. E le donne che li fanno sono molto distratte.

Improvvisa tendenza a mascherare i propri sentimenti (7%)
Da un po’ nella coppia non ci si parla di cose dolci. Non ci si dicono più tenerezze. “È un periodo di stress al lavoro”, può essere una scusa. Ma non è molto credibile, se poi esce tutte le sere con le amiche.

Sarcasmo e indifferenza nei confronti della relazione (6%)
Si possono amare più persone insieme, si possono avere più relazioni insieme, ma si può essere innamorati solo di una persona alla volta. E questo fa danni: si perde interesse per il resto del mondo, e il resto del mondo comprende anche il marito/fidanzato/etc. La relazione, gli obblighi del fidanzamento diventano un vincolo insopportabile, il fidanzato diventa un peso. Si reagisce male, si ama poco. Si mostra che ci si è disamorati. Ed è un grave passo falso.

Perdita di interesse sessuale (2%)
Solo il 2%. È un errore che fanno in poche, a quanto sembra. Forse perché la credenza (o la consapevolezza) che un atteggiamento di rifiuto possa portare a sospetti improvvisi è molto radicata."









						Gli errori più comuni delle donne che tradiscono - Linkiesta.it
					

Gli errori più comuni delle donne che tradiscono




					www.linkiesta.it


----------



## Lostris (16 Settembre 2020)

Ma come si fa a definire la perdita di interesse sessuale un “errore”? 
Come se una lo decidesse 

A parte che in me la perdita di interesse sessuale (verso il partner) è stata antecedente al tradimento, semmai. 
Diciamo il terreno fertile (per altri).

E cosi molte altre cose scritte lì (indifferenza per la relazione, più uscite...) sono state antecedenti.

Per tutto il resto non saprei.
Io credo che l’errore principale generale sia cambiare le abitudini. 
Di qualsiasi tipo esse siano. (Uso del telefono, quantità uscite, ecc)

Poi nello stravolgimento del primo tradimento io di “calcoli“ non ne feci proprio. 

Mia madre lo capì subito. Ma anche alcune colleghe - per nulla vicine - si accorsero che c’era qualcosa.


----------



## abebis (16 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un articolo che trovate on line. Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> "Secondo Victoria Milan, fondatrice dell’omonimo sito di incontri segreti per adulteri, le donne che (ahiloro) tradiscono il partner, commettono una serie di errori molto banali. Li elenca l’autorevole quotidiano online Daily Star,


Penso che "autorevole" e "Daily Star" non possono vivere nella stessa frase se si aspira ad essere presi sul serio.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Penso che "autorevole" e "Daily Star" non possono vivere nella stessa frase se si aspira ad essere presi sul serio.


Non credo sia un articolo che aspiri a essere serio, il tradimento è per i media una tematica da tabloid. Certo, il traduttore italiano poteva evitare tanta pomposità nel redigere l'articolo nostrano, questo sì.
Compito nostro è, eventualmente, renderlo più... autorevole qui.


----------



## patroclo (16 Settembre 2020)

Tranne le ultime tre direi di aver avuto tutti gli altri atteggiamenti (magari con % differenti), che non necessariamente definirei "errori"


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Se devo fare anch'io una lettura personale, neanche una, credo. Mia moglie secondo me tutte. Di Victoria Milan invece fino ad oggi non conoscevo neppure l'esistenza, svelata da questo articolo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2020)

Nessuno di questi 
Devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno di questi
> Devo preoccuparmi?


No, secondo l'articolo tu non tradisci oppure  non commetti errori.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a definire la perdita di interesse sessuale un “errore”?
> Come se una lo decidesse
> 
> A parte che in me la perdita di interesse sessuale (verso il partner) è stata antecedente al tradimento, semmai.
> ...


Perché sei tenera


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

Mi fa ridere “le donne”.
Penso che parli delle donne perché, dagli “errori“, si può dedurre innamoramento, o comunque lo si voglia chiamare, un coinvolgimento sentimentale che porta euforia. Forse aderisce a un immaginario in cui gli uomini tradiscono freddamente.
Solo che anche le donne sono in grado, soprattutto con un po’ di esperienza, di mettere in atto comportamenti che si inseriscono nella routine.
Evidentemente se una persona, uomo o donna, non ha amici o con questi si veda solo il sabato pomeriggio nel bar  sotto casa, difficilmente potrà giustificare due o più uscite settimanali di sera.
Questo insospettirebbe anche un coniuge della specie talpa-bradipo.
Almeno bisognerebbe trovare un corso, una palestra da frequentare due volte alla settimana e in realtà da visitare una volta sola.


----------



## Vera (16 Settembre 2020)

Io aggiungerei:
- Fa complimenti più del solito oppure fa regali inaspettati.
- Si chiude in bagno troppo spesso e per tempi lunghi. E non ha il cagotto. Non ancora


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa ridere “le donne”.
> *Penso che parli delle donne *perché, dagli “errori“, si può dedurre innamoramento, o comunque lo si voglia chiamare, un coinvolgimento sentimentale che porta euforia. Forse aderisce a un immaginario in cui gli uomini tradiscono freddamente.
> Solo che anche le donne sono in grado, soprattutto con un po’ di esperienza, di mettere in atto comportamenti che si inseriscono nella routine.
> Evidentemente se una persona, uomo o donna, non ha amici o con questi si veda solo il sabato pomeriggio nel bar  sotto casa, difficilmente potrà giustificare due o più uscite settimanali di sera.
> ...


Perché Victoria Milan è un sito d'incontri-dating  e pertanto dà istruzioni affinché le preziosissime clienti donne si tutelino e non vengano sgamate dai mariti impedendo il business. I clienti maschi sono talmente tanti che... "si arrangino".


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei:
> - Fa complimenti più del solito oppure fa regali inaspettati.
> - *Si chiude in bagno troppo spesso e per tempi lunghi*. E non ha il cagotto. Non ancora


Credo che questo sia l’errore più comune, che difficilmente il tradito nota.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei:
> - Fa complimenti più del solito oppure fa regali inaspettati.
> - Si chiude in bagno troppo spesso e per tempi lunghi. E non ha il cagotto. Non ancora


Queste sono in pratica quasi confessioni.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché Victoria Milan è un sito d'incontri-dating  e pertanto dà istruzioni affinché le *preziosissime clienti donne *si tutelino e non vengano sgamate dai mariti impedendo il business. I clienti maschi sono talmente tanti che "si arrangino".


Forse questo le donne dimenticano


----------



## farmer (16 Settembre 2020)

Ai tempi avevo notato dei cambiamenti di cui tu hai scritto, soprattutto l'uscire con amiche che fino a poco prima era delle oche insopportabili, mia moglie si è sempre curata, anche ora, non ho visto differenza. Anche l'allontanamento dalla nostra relazione e soprattutto verso me, qualcosa ho notato, il sesso invece era rifiorito, la vedevo più infoiata......altre cose non mi vergogno in mente


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia l’errore più comune, che difficilmente il tradito nota.


Vorresti dire che la gran parte dei messaggini d'amore sono scritti sul cesso?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia l’errore più comune, che difficilmente il tradito nota.


Se il marito è uno di quelli cucina-divano non nota niente di sicuro.
Penserà che lei è dentro a pulire il bagno.
Starà attento a non entrare per evitare rimproveri che non fa niente .
Io ultimamente incontravo in casa mio ex marito più raro di quanto si becca il semaforo verde.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se il marito è uno di quelli cucina-divano non nota niente di sicuro.
> Penserà che lei è dentro a pulire il bagno.
> Starà attento a non entrare per evitare rimproveri che non fa niente .
> Io ultimamente incontravo in casa mio ex marito più raro di quanto si becca il semaforo verde.


Comunque che strazio un marito così.


----------



## Vera (16 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Queste sono in pratica quasi confessioni.


Quindi errori madornali.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che la gran parte dei messaggini d'amore sono scritti sul cesso?


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se il marito è uno di quelli cucina-divano non nota niente di sicuro.
> Penserà che lei è dentro a pulire il bagno.
> Starà attento a non entrare per evitare rimproveri che non fa niente .
> Io ultimamente incontravo in casa mio ex marito più raro di quanto si becca il semaforo verde.


Ognuno ha delle peculiarità  nelle proprie funzioni  fisiologiche che possono anche essere, diciamo, alternanze di sedute lunghe a sedute frequenti. Non trovo che insospettiscano.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi errori madornali.


Dipende dal contesto.
Se appaiono come comportamenti inusuali, sicuramente sì.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Io mai. I post su Facebook in gran parte, invece.
Probabilmente si nota anche.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha delle peculiarità  nelle proprie funzioni  fisiologiche che possono anche essere, diciamo, alternanze di sedute lunghe a sedute frequenti. Non trovo che insospettiscano.


Avverto che il thread sta prendendo una piega pericolosa....


----------



## Lara3 (16 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha delle peculiarità  nelle proprie funzioni  fisiologiche che possono anche essere, diciamo, alternanze di sedute lunghe a sedute frequenti. Non trovo che insospettiscano.


Insomma ... stitiche o diarroiche .
Almeno chiedere : cara, stai bene ?
Ma il mio ex non diceva niente anche se mi vedeva con gli occhi rossi e gonfi per il pianto e non mangiavo per 2 giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... stitiche o diarroiche .
> Almeno chiedere : cara, stai bene ?
> Ma il mio ex non diceva niente anche se mi vedeva con gli occhi rossi e gonfi per il pianto e non mangiavo per 2 giorni.


Succede. Hai mai sentito parlare di colon irritabile?
Se si comincia a soffrirne, se hai più di otto anni te lo gestisci da solo. Al più comunichi che vai in bagno.
Parenti e amici si abituano.
Poi si ha uno spazio certamente riservato


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto.
> Se appaiono come comportamenti inusuali, sicuramente sì.


Praticamente di comportamenti inusuali ne sto avendo parecchi. 
Semplicemente perché i figli sono grandi e ho voglia di spazi miei, divertirmi anche solo prendendo un caffè al pomeriggio con le amiche. 
Mai fatto prima. Questo destabilizza moltissimo mio marito. 
L'unica cosa che lui non ha preso mai in considerazione che non sono solo la colf di casa. Per lui è inimmaginabile che abbia voglia di divertirmi in modo assolutamente innocuo. 
Quindi alcuni mariti invece di pensare subito alla presenza di un amante, dovrebbero farsi altre domande. 
Mentre se torniamo alla relazione extra io ero molto con la testa fra le nuvole, insomma si capiva che mi ero invaghita.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Praticamente di comportamenti inusuali ne sto avendo parecchi.
> Semplicemente perché i figli sono grandi e ho voglia di spazi miei, divertirmi anche solo prendendo un caffè al pomeriggio con le amiche.
> Mai fatto prima. Questo destabilizza moltissimo mio marito.
> L'unica cosa che lui non ha preso mai in considerazione che non sono solo la colf di casa. Per lui è inimmaginabile che abbia voglia di divertirmi in modo assolutamente innocuo.
> ...


Diciamo che comunque una relazione extra l'hai avuta
Quindi nel decalogo del post iniziale ci rientri.
Che poi tuo marito non se ne sia accorto o abbia solo sospetti senza prove, non cambia molto.
Ovvio che, sia per una donna che per un uomo, non ci sia solo l'amante ma anche altri divertimenti innocui.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Praticamente di comportamenti inusuali ne sto avendo parecchi.
> Semplicemente perché i figli sono grandi e ho voglia di spazi miei, divertirmi anche solo prendendo un caffè al pomeriggio con le amiche.
> Mai fatto prima. Questo destabilizza moltissimo mio marito.
> L'unica cosa che lui non ha preso mai in considerazione che non sono solo la colf di casa. Per lui è inimmaginabile che abbia voglia di divertirmi in modo assolutamente innocuo.
> ...


Insomma ... tuo marito...
Anche un café con le amiche lo destabilizza !
Fai bene a prenderti degli spazi; con questo suo modo di fare ti manda in depressione.
Il mio ex era così, ma nel senso che non aveva voglia di fare niente. Sempre in casa , sul divano o al computer a guardare ... Io mi sono adattata a lui, stavo anche io sempre in casa, non avevo mai pensato di avere qualche svago tipo palestre, uscite regolari con le amiche ecc.
Poi ho scoperto che lui stando sul divano si riposava solo dall’intensa attività che aveva fuori.
Invece se vai in palestra, lui come la prende ?
Un fine settimana da sola con un’amica, sorella, cugina come lo prenderebbe ?


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... tuo marito...
> Anche un café con le amiche lo destabilizza !
> Fai bene a prenderti degli spazi; con questo suo modo di fare ti manda in depressione.
> Invece se vai in palestra, lui come la prende ?
> Un fine settimana da sola con un’amica, sorella, cugina come lo prenderebbe ?


Lara... Un amante come lo prenderebbe?
Perché se nel novero degli impegni del tempo libero con le amiche ci infili anche quello, non è che come coniuge fai distinzioni.
Non mi riferisco a Ginevra, ovviamente, ma alla solita rivendicazione degli spazi che però celano, nascoste da uscire in palestra o con amiche o per i mariti il calcetto o le prove con la band, la scopata con l'amante.
Io non ho nulla contro gli spazi personali, che prendo a mia volta da sempre (fosse per cantare, uscire con amici, andare in bici), però quante volte quegli spazi sono  utilizzati come copertura? 
Ci dobbiamo fidare? 
Per esperienza no. E non solo perché sono stato tradito, ma perché conosco le donne anche dall'altra parte (ovviamente la stessa cosa si può dire di un uomo, visto da una donna). 
Io mi fido solo di me stesso, e neanche tanto.
Diciamo che in una coppia fedele e in cui l'amore è l'interesse di entrambi sono tangibili ed alimentano la fiducia questi discorsi sono inutili.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lara... Un amante come lo prenderebbe?
> Perché se nel novero degli impegni del tempo libero con le amiche ci infili anche quello, non è che come coniuge fai distinzioni.
> Non mi riferisco a Ginevra, ovviamente, ma alla solita rivendicazione degli spazi che però celano, nascoste da uscire in palestra o con amiche o per i mariti il calcetto o le prove con la band, la scopata con l'amante.
> Io non ho nulla contro gli spazi personali, che prendo a mia volta da sempre (fosse per cantare, uscire con amici, andare in bici), però quante volte quegli spazi sono  utilizzati come copertura?
> ...


Non so se il marito di Ginevra è allergico ad un café di Ginevra preso con le amiche perché ha saputo del tradimento e non si fida. Mi sembra che lui non sia a conoscenza.
Io mi riferivo esclusivamente alle vere uscite con le amiche, uscite innocenti.
Poi le altre « uscite « che sono copertura per una relazione extra ... questo è un’altro discorso.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non so se il marito di Ginevra è allergico ad un café di Ginevra preso con le amiche perché ha saputo del tradimento e non si fida. Mi sembra che lui non sia a conoscenza.
> Io mi riferivo esclusivamente alle vere uscite con le amiche, uscite innocenti.
> Poi le altre « uscite « che sono copertura per una relazione extra ... questo è un’altro discorso.


Mica tanto un altro, visto che quando diventano copertura è difficile fare distinzioni. 
Se, per assurdo ( invento) , mia moglie, dopo aver passato metà pomeriggio con l'amica, passa il resto del tempo con l'amante, dove pongo il confine tra innocenza e colpevolezza?
Se io, uscendo una sera con una motivazione innocente, conosco una, prendo il contatto e stabilisco un successivo appuntamento, sono ancora nel limbo dell'uscita innocente o sto già oltrepassando il limite della fiducia che mi è stata accordata? 
Uscendo per i fatti miei a mia volta, ti rivelo che è quasi più facile trombarsi una, sposata of course, che farsi un amico maschio con cui andare ogni tanto al cinema .
Il limite lo poni tu e sta nella tua capacità di reggere alle menzogne e ai sensi di colpa, oltre al rispetto che senti di provare per il partner, e, ovviamente, alla capacità di osservazione della persona con cui stai che definisce il rischio che stai affrontando.
Se percepisci che il marito - o la moglie - se le beve tutte, l'amante prima o poi arriva.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mica tanto un altro, visto che quando diventano copertura è difficile fare distinzioni.
> Se, per assurdo ( invento) , mia moglie, dopo aver passato metà pomeriggio con l'amica, passa il resto del tempo con l'amante, dove pongo il confine tra innocenza e colpevolezza?
> Se io, uscendo una sera con una motivazione innocente, conosco una, prendo il contatto e stabilisco un successivo appuntamento, sono ancora nel limbo dell'uscita innocente o sto già oltrepassando il limite della fiducia che mi è stata accordata?
> Uscendo per i fatti miei a mia volta, ti rivelo che è quasi più facile trombarsi una, sposata of course, che farsi un amico maschio con cui andare ogni tanto al cinema .
> ...


Se tua moglie dovesse avere un’amante non passerebbe metà pomeriggio con amica e l’altra metà con l’amante: passerebbe tutto il pomeriggio con l’amante... salvo che lui non può darle più tempo.
Il mio exmarito o se le beveva tutte oppure non gliene fregava niente.
Ed io sono arrivata a tradire non perché lui se le beveva tutte, ma perché mi aveva tradito lui per primo.
Se uno vuol tradire lo fa, ma non perché ha il coniuge con la testa fra le nuvole. Ma perché vuole lui/lei. Ma è anche vero che questo aiuta dopo nella logistica


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se tua moglie dovesse avere un’amante non passerebbe metà pomeriggio con amica e l’altra metà con l’amante: passerebbe tutto il pomeriggio con l’amante... salvo che lui non può darle più tempo.
> Il mio exmarito o se le beveva tutte oppure non gliene fregava niente.
> Ed io sono arrivata a tradire non perché lui se le beveva tutte, ma perché mi aveva tradito lui per primo.
> Se uno vuol tradire lo fa, ma non perché ha il coniuge con la testa fra le nuvole. Ma perché vuole lui/lei. Ma è anche vero che questo aiuta dopo nella logistica


Una buona regola è quella di avere almeno una giustificazione credibile per l'uscita. 
Ti faccio un esempio. Ricordo una sera, due anni fa... Mia moglie doveva vedersi con un'amica, un aperitivo alle 18,30 di un mercoledì lavorativo. Uscì senza darmi un'orario (va beh, un aperitivo...), ma sapevo in quale locale andava e chi era l'amica, una simpatica chiacchierona. Lei che di solito alle 22 crolla sul divano e non fa mai le ore piccole torno' alle 3,30, quando il locale chiudeva alla 1.
Ovviamente io alle 2 di notte ero in allarme. Le scrissi un messaggio, nulla. Cercai verso le 2,30 di telefonarle ma lei non rispondeva. 
Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, più che altro. 
Al ritorno la sua versione era credibile. Dopo la chiusura del locale si era fermata a parlare sotto casa di lei in auto ed essendo l'amica molto chiacchierona il tempo era passato senza che se ne accorgessero. Non aveva risposto ai miei messaggi perché il telefono era nella borsa. 
Il tutto era reso credibile dalla narrazione che mi faceva intuire che sicuramente lei si era vista quella sera con l' amica. 
Però io non posso escludere il sospetto che lei si sia vista con l'amica fino alle 22,30 per poi completare la serata con qualcun altro per le successive 4 o 5 ore. Ma questo resta e rimane solo un sospetto, perché non ho prove che mi facciano avere certezza che lei mi abbia mentito. Il suo racconto ha sicuramente una parte di verità e io non ho strumenti per confutarlo. Può anche essere vero e magari lo è. 
Al contrario, se si fosse vista solo con un amante, non mi sarebbe stato impossibile comprenderlo, perché tutta la serata sarebbe stata inventata e lo avrei avvertito.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Altro discorso per gli amanti distanti: se io avessi un'amante a Parma, per dire, e per uscire con lei mi inventassi l'uscita con gli amici a Milano, ho il 94,3 periodico di possibilità di venire sgamato. Basta un autovelox, un guasto all'auto, un conoscente all'autogrill, un controllo dei chilometri dell'auto, la posizione su Google, la fattura dell'autostrada, uno scontrino dimenticato, una grandinata o variazioni meteo tra zona e zona, se hai un coniuge attento non duri molto.
La condizione migliore è quella di essere sempre nel posto dove dovresti essere e con chi fa parte della scusa. 
 Uscire con gli amici e nel dopo serata restare soli con l'amante che era tra loro è il top.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Altro discorso per gli amanti distanti: se io avessi un'amante a Parma, per dire, e per uscire con lei mi inventassi l'uscita con gli amici a Milano, ho il 94,3 periodico di possibilità di venire sgamato. Basta un autovelox, un guasto all'auto, un conoscente all'autogrill, un controllo dei chilometri dell'auto, la posizione su Google, la fattura dell'autostrada, uno scontrino dimenticato, una grandinata o variazioni meteo tra zona e zona, se hai un coniuge attento non duri molto.
> La condizione migliore è quella di essere sempre nel posto dove dovresti essere e con chi fa parte della scusa.
> Uscire con gli amici e nel dopo serata restare soli con l'amante che era tra loro è il top.


Miiiii io...Danny cazzo bisogna però essere sfigati di brutto!!!!!!....allora bisogna scegliersi come amanti amici che abitano sotto casa?


----------



## ivanl (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Altro discorso per gli amanti distanti: se io avessi un'amante a Parma, per dire, e per uscire con lei mi inventassi l'uscita con gli amici a Milano, ho il 94,3 periodico di possibilità di venire sgamato. Basta un autovelox, un guasto all'auto, un conoscente all'autogrill, un controllo dei chilometri dell'auto, la posizione su Google, la fattura dell'autostrada, uno scontrino dimenticato, una grandinata o variazioni meteo tra zona e zona, se hai un coniuge attento non duri molto.
> La condizione migliore è quella di essere sempre nel posto dove dovresti essere e con chi fa parte della scusa.
> Uscire con gli amici e nel dopo serata restare soli con l'amante che era tra loro è il top.


Io sono in questa condizione, infatti io dico sempre 'domani saro' tutto il giorno a Parma, torno la sera'...semmai dovesse succedere qualcosa...


----------



## Lara3 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Altro discorso per gli amanti distanti: se io avessi un'amante a Parma, per dire, e per uscire con lei mi inventassi l'uscita con gli amici a Milano, ho il 94,3 periodico di possibilità di venire sgamato. Basta un autovelox, un guasto all'auto, un conoscente all'autogrill, un controllo dei chilometri dell'auto, la posizione su Google, la fattura dell'autostrada, uno scontrino dimenticato, una grandinata o variazioni meteo tra zona e zona, se hai un coniuge attento non duri molto.
> La condizione migliore è quella di essere sempre nel posto dove dovresti essere e con chi fa parte della scusa.
> Uscire con gli amici e nel dopo serata restare soli con l'amante che era tra loro è il top.


A noi era capitato quando eravamo nella sua zona di incontrare degli amici suoi. Così come ha incontrato conoscenti quando era con me anche lontano da casa sua. 
Ed io anche ho incontrato una volta una conoscente mentre ero con lui.
Capita.
Sarà perché sono entrambe zone turistiche, oppure sfortuna...


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Miiiii io...Danny cazzo bisogna però essere sfigati di brutto!!!!!!....allora bisogna scegliersi come amanti amici che abitano sotto casa?


Anche vicini di casa, perché no.
Beh, gli amanti spesso sono nella cerchia di amici e conoscenti o nell'ambiente di lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lara... Un amante come lo prenderebbe?
> Perché se nel novero degli impegni del tempo libero con le amiche ci infili anche quello, non è che come coniuge fai distinzioni.
> Non mi riferisco a Ginevra, ovviamente, ma alla solita rivendicazione degli spazi che però celano, nascoste da uscire in palestra o con amiche o per i mariti il calcetto o le prove con la band, la scopata con l'amante.
> Io non ho nulla contro gli spazi personali, che prendo a mia volta da sempre (fosse per cantare, uscire con amici, andare in bici), però quante volte quegli spazi sono  utilizzati come copertura?
> ...


Non avendoli durante la relazione, non avevo scuse. Riuscivo a gestire con i tempi standard


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una buona regola è quella di avere almeno una giustificazione credibile per l'uscita.
> Ti faccio un esempio. Ricordo una sera, due anni fa... Mia moglie doveva vedersi con un'amica, un aperitivo alle 18,30 di un mercoledì lavorativo. Uscì senza darmi un'orario (va beh, un aperitivo...), ma sapevo in quale locale andava e chi era l'amica, una simpatica chiacchierona. Lei che di solito alle 22 crolla sul divano e non fa mai le ore piccole torno' alle 3,30, quando il locale chiudeva alla 1.
> Ovviamente io alle 2 di notte ero in allarme. Le scrissi un messaggio, nulla. Cercai verso le 2,30 di telefonarle ma lei non rispondeva.
> Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, più che altro.
> ...


A me è successo di fare molto tardi con un’amica. Ma non con i pregressi di tua moglie.



danny ha detto:


> Altro discorso per gli amanti distanti: se io avessi un'amante a Parma, per dire, e per uscire con lei mi inventassi l'uscita con gli amici a Milano, ho il 94,3 periodico di possibilità di venire sgamato. Basta un autovelox, un guasto all'auto, un conoscente all'autogrill, un controllo dei chilometri dell'auto, la posizione su Google, la fattura dell'autostrada, uno scontrino dimenticato, una grandinata o variazioni meteo tra zona e zona, se hai un coniuge attento non duri molto.
> La condizione migliore è quella di essere sempre nel posto dove dovresti essere e con chi fa parte della scusa.
> Uscire con gli amici e nel dopo serata restare soli con l'amante che era tra loro è il top.


Io sono andata ovunque senza aver avuto mai autovelox, guasto, conoscenti incrociato, ecc.
Solo una volta in un viaggio clandestino di spionaggio  con una mia amica si è rotta l’auto. Lei è rientratà col pullman, senza destare sospetti, io ho detto la verità, che avevo fatto una gita e avevo avuto un guasto.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Miiiii io...Danny cazzo bisogna però essere sfigati di brutto!!!!!!....allora bisogna scegliersi come amanti amici che abitano sotto casa?


Un mio amico diceva “in zona” neanche in città


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo di fare molto tardi con un’amica. Ma non con i pregressi di tua moglie.


Proprio per questo ho portato quell'esempio. 
Dovrei essere, come tradito che ha scoperto di esserlo,  un coniuge più attento della media, eppure, malgrado questo, non ho strumenti né possibilità per accertare che quel che mi viene detto sia vero o meno. In sostanza mi devo fidare. 
Se una persona è sgamata non la becchi più con strumenti ordinari. L'articolo segnala gli errori più comuni che possono portare a dei sospetti, ma è proprio la fase successiva quella più complicata. .


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2020)

Per me è la regola dire sempre dove si è. Ho sempre pensato che se mi accadesse qualcosa non avrei altrimenti giustificazioni, di conseguenza non sarei serena


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Ottobre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ai tempi avevo notato dei cambiamenti di cui tu hai scritto, soprattutto l'uscire con amiche che fino a poco prima era delle oche insopportabili, mia moglie si è sempre curata, anche ora, non ho visto differenza. Anche l'allontanamento dalla nostra relazione e soprattutto verso me, qualcosa ho notato, *il sesso invece era rifiorito, *la vedevo più infoiata......altre cose non mi vergogno in mente


Quando il tradimento e' terapeutico ...


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me è la regola dire sempre dove si è. Ho sempre pensato che se mi accadesse qualcosa non avrei altrimenti giustificazioni, di conseguenza non sarei serena


sia che mi ci fai pensare ai miei tempi , cioè la mia frequentazione , spesso era avallata dalla  mia lei ma che ne sapeva che io ne approfittavo


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Mi sembra un po’ obsoleta come lista.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po’ obsoleta come lista.


Aggiornala


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Nelle mie amanti, non ravvedo alcun errore.
forse perche tutte felicemente sposate.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nelle mie amanti, non ravvedo alcun errore.
> forse perche tutte felicemente sposate.


Felicemente è relativo


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Felicemente è relativo


Certo, tutto lo è del resto, mi pare lo abbia detto qualcuno di importante.


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nelle mie amanti, non ravvedo alcun errore.
> forse perche tutte felicemente sposate.


Perché, si sa, le donne felicemente sposate tradiscono.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché, si sa, le donne felicemente sposate tradiscono.


Esatto vera, potrei farti un piccolo elenco, di ogni ceto sociale, livello di studio, CAP.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto vera, potrei farti un piccolo elenco, di ogni ceto sociale, livello di studio, CAP.


Il CAP è interessante


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2020)

.... A me più che altro è utile (per aprirmi anche bene gli occhi) constatare che, se ti va di culo, il tradimento (da parte di chi tradisce) serve (è funzionale a) mettere una toppa al proprio matrimonio. Ad andare di culo, eh. Che l'interesse per l'amante è proprio seondario (pure questo ad andare di culo, ché altrimenti è un buco. O un vibratore. Con l'interesse dall'altra parte corrispondente a tenerlo pulito o a cambiargli/caricargli la batteria).

Questo a me è utile saperlo. Poi non mancano le eccezioni. Però è altrettanto evidente che se devo fare una statistica su quel che leggo qui, statisticamente per me sarebbe già tanto culo trovarne uno sposato a cui piaccio IO.

Se estendo questo discorso anche agli "scapoli", che magari mettono più concretamente "la pezza" non sul matrimonio ma sulla scopata (cioè sullo svuotamento) il panorama è devastante 

Mi fa davvero impressione questo parlar di numeri


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il CAP è interessante


La capcompatibilita....grande invenzione....


----------



## bettypage (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma sai @danny che nel mio maldestro tentativo di tradire, più o meno coscia, avrei voluto mi scoprisse?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Dicembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma sai @danny che nel mio maldestro tentativo di tradire, più o meno coscia, avrei voluto mi scoprisse?


e poi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma sai @danny che nel mio maldestro tentativo di tradire, più o meno consciamente, avrei voluto mi scoprisse?


Dipenda da cosa spinga ad avere una relazione e per quale fine.
È facile dire che è solo per scopare, ma non credo proprio.
Se, ad esempio, si è spinti dalla scarsa considerazione e per sentirsi apprezzati, credo che si possano commettere errori per ottenere il risultato di essere visti diversamente.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Dicembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma sai @danny che nel mio maldestro tentativo di tradire, più o meno coscia, avrei voluto mi scoprisse?


Ma perché volevi essere scoperta?
Volevi separarti e non sapevi come dirglielo o era un modo per dirgli che ti sentivi trascurata ed hai un altro oppure ... perché?
Poi ti sei fatta scoprire?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un articolo che trovate on line. Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> "Secondo Victoria Milan, fondatrice dell’omonimo sito di incontri segreti per adulteri, le donne che (ahiloro) tradiscono il partner, commettono una serie di errori molto banali. Li elenca l’autorevole quotidiano online Daily Star, cui siamo grati per questa top ten dei segnali che le donne, con inaspettata ingenuità, lasciano in giro. Ci siamo già occupati della delicata questione dei tradimenti delle coppie. Questo è un seguito: si concentra dal punto di vista femminile, e guarda agli errori che fanno le donne quando intraprendono una relazione clandestina. Sono classificati dal più diffuso al meno diffuso, secondo una statistica basata su un campione di donne che frequentano il sito per incontri.
> 
> ...


Ma si... un po’ di tutto.
Poi dipende dal carattere di ciascuno, del valore che da al matrimonio, tutto molto relativo.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

E per quanto riguarda gli uomini?
Vi sono differenze di genere nel seminare o cogliere indizi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda gli uomini?
> Vi sono differenze di genere nel seminare o cogliere indizi?


hai voglia!!! ma vengono sempre visti come l'incostanza maschile


----------



## Ulisse (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda gli uomini?
> Vi sono differenze di genere nel seminare o cogliere indizi?


- ci facciamo la doccia più spesso
- entra in squadra Jessico calcetto
- chiediamo se ci sono mutande nuove in qualche cassetto per casa


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda gli uomini?
> Vi sono differenze di genere nel seminare o cogliere indizi?


Nulla. Con o senza amante io sono sempre uguale.
La cura del mio corpo e della mia mente vengono a prescindere dal l’avere o meno una o più donne al mio fianco. 
E prendersi cura di se solo perché c’è qualcuno che ce lo fa tirare mi fa abbastanza ridere.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Io quando sono amantato riprendo a farmi il bidè ....


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Se non avete l’amante non vi lavate?  Comunque meglio così eh, almeno il 90% delle persone, siamo sicuri che si lava.


----------

